# Samsung S10 upgrade offer



## SoNic67 (Mar 12, 2019)

Samsung offers a path to upgrade an S8/S9/Note 9 to a S10 and I did take the "bait".
Basically they gave me a trade-in credit of $550 for my S9 from the price of S10. I will need to return the S9 to them in functional and cleared condition (all my accounts deleted first).
Plus they will send me a pair of headphones and they will give me $130 Reward eCertificate to use in their store.
Shipping is supposed to happen on March 22.
Personally I thing is a great deal if you have an S8 ($300) or S9 ($550). Maybe not so great for the + variants that get the same amounts like the regular variants or for the Note 9 owners.


----------



## GamerGuy (Mar 15, 2019)

I signed on a two year contract with one of the telcos in my neck of the woods, got a 128GB Prism Green S10+ for about 220USD, also got the Samsung case at greatly reduced price so I'm happy.  Oh yeah, my two year contract came bundled with HBO Go as well (just in time for last season of Game of Thrones!!!)


----------

